# Book-keeping for options trades



## NettAssets (21 August 2006)

Hi All
Is there any books around that cover book-keeping for option trades.
My Accountant has given me what he wants to see at YE. but wasn't really all that helpful about ongoing bookkeeping. 
Option sales are my main problem do others put them through as income at the time of sale or keep as a contingent liability until the trade is finalized.
It doesn't seem to make much difference until a trade goes over the end of year and using this liability figure still doesn't give the full picture from day to day as the max risk could still be a lot higher and not show in the accounts. 
Thanks 
John


----------



## happytrader (23 August 2006)

Hi Nettassets

These people specialise in tax and investment structures www.taxintelligence.com.au

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## NettAssets (23 August 2006)

Thanks for that HT.

I am actually quite happy with my accountant and FP tax advice and investment advice. What I was after was just the nuts and bolts of actually doing the bookkeeping for trading to provide me with the picture of how I am doing on a more regular basis. There has to be some books around somewhere but I haven't found them yet
John


----------

